# Toff202's picture thread



## Toff202 (Feb 10, 2016)

I thought it'd be fun to start a picture thread 
Lets start off with a few photo's of my favourites, the African species (pictures were taken while changing the substrate because it was, in my opinion, too moist and it didn't dry that well on it's own).

Monocentropus balfouri






Ceratogyrus darlingi






Eucratoscelus pachypus






Ceratogyrus marshalli






And also, not an African species but still cool: Avicularia versicolor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202 (Feb 11, 2016)

0.1 Avicularia versicolor






Acanthoscurria geniculata






0.1 Linothele megatheloides

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Toff202 (Feb 20, 2016)

0.1 Poecilotheria regalis











0.1 Brachypelma emilia






0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 20, 2016)

Cool T's my man. May i suggest to you, since seems that you love Baboons, to add a 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_, the *Goddess* 'Queen Baboon' PBUH - Peace Be Upon Her - *OH-BITES-ALLLAAAHRGHDULILLAH!* to your collection?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Toff202 (Feb 20, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Cool T's my man. May i suggest to you, since seems that you love Baboons, to add a 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_, the *Goddess* 'Queen Baboon' PBUH - Peace Be Upon Her - *OH-BITES-ALLLAAAHRGHDULILLAH!* to your collection?


Yes, I very much love the baboons! Thanks for the suggestion, I'm going to an expo in April, and I will probably buy one there

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 20, 2016)

Toff202 said:


> Yes, I very much love the baboons! Thanks for the suggestion, I'm going to an expo in April, and I will probably buy one there


You're welcome, man. I'm nothing but an humble devoted loyal servant of the Holy Book of the Hissing Revelation  that was written in the invisible burrow of potent bites prior Jesus Christ, i'm working 24/7, struggling hard for spread the Peaceful cult of 'Queen Baboon' that will conquer one day the world (peacefully, of course).

0.1 _Pelinobius muticus _*Goddess *PBUH - Peace Be Upon Her, *OH-BITES-ALLAAAAARGHDULILLAH!*

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 21, 2016)

Your baboons are soo cute <3 I only I have two, a tiny OBT sling and an H. gigas juvie, but hopefully I will be getting a bigger OBT or
 C. marshalli . I wish I had an M. balfouri  My absolute favorite spider in the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Feb 21, 2016)

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> Your baboons are soo cute <3 I only I have two, a tiny OBT sling and an H. gigas juvie, but hopefully I will be getting a bigger OBT or
> C. marshalli . I wish I had an M. balfouri  My absolute favorite spider in the world


P. murinus and H. gigas are very cool too  I'm also hoping to get a P. murinus at the next expo. I recommend a C. marshalli, obligate burrowers, web a lot (even when provided a lot of substrate) and I see mine probably every other day. So they aren't the kind of "pet hole" you'll never see. On top of that, they have a freaking horn!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 21, 2016)

Toff202 said:


> P. murinus and H. gigas are very cool too  I hope to also get a P. murinus at the next expo. I recommend a C. marshalli, obligate burrowers, web a lot (even when provided a lot of substrate) and I see mine probably every other day. So they aren't the kind of "pet hole" you'll never see. On top of that, they have a freaking horn!


Yes! I prefer them over Darlingi because they have like an actual 'horn' instead of just a bump thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris11 (Feb 21, 2016)

They have a very pronounced horn IMO, just facing the "wrong" way lol... one might have to lean in REEEEAAAL close to see it, its a land where few doth tread, and even when explored... should be taken with caution! My MF is a beast!


----------



## Toff202 (Feb 22, 2016)

My current setup  (not a whole lot, but I'm still proud of it  )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Robyn8 (Feb 28, 2016)

Not a whole lot he says  very nice collection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Mar 6, 2016)

Toff202 said:


> My current setup  (not a whole lot, but I'm still proud of it  )


Update:






Some room for extension

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202 (Mar 18, 2016)

_Pterinochilus chordatus_





















_Lasiodora difficilis_ with sperm web

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Toff202 (Mar 22, 2016)

0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli





















0.1 Pterinochilus murinus RCF

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Toff202 (Apr 23, 2016)

Acanthoscurria geniculata






Ceratogyrus sanderi
















Brachypelma albopilosum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (May 2, 2016)

Recently molted Ceratogyrus sanderi female
















1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata
















0.1 Tapinauchenius violaceus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (May 28, 2016)

Avicularia versicolor, juvenile female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 12, 2016)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei, juvenile female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 25, 2016)

Poecilotheria regalis, (sub)adult female











Ceratogyrus sanderi, juvenile/subadult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 25, 2016)

great pics!  for some reason 90% of the pics before Mar 18 aren't showing up though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 25, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> great pics!  for some reason 90% of the pics before Mar 18 aren't showing up though.


Thanks! I noticed, I'll try to take care of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 30, 2016)

A little update on the setup, I need some more space 







57 spiders + an egg sac at the moment, this really is an addiction...


----------



## Toff202 (Jul 4, 2016)

1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum






0.1 Ceratogyrus sanderi











0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli






1.0 Brachypelma smithi






0.1 Brachypelma vagans (or whatever she is)


----------



## Toff202 (Jul 24, 2016)

0.1 Heteroscodra maculata











B. vagans isn not amused with me feeding her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Aug 13, 2016)

0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli






Tapinauchenius gigas











0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei






0.1 Tapinauchenius violaceus


----------



## Toff202 (Aug 18, 2016)

1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata (subadult)
















0.1 Brachypelma emilia, she needs a molt


----------



## Toff202 (Aug 20, 2016)

Recently molted Poecilotheria regalis 






0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei






0.1 Pterinochilus chordatus (not happy with a new enclosure )

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 4, 2016)

0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli (again, but freshly molted this time)






1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum











Psalmopoeus irminia











1.0 Lasiodora sp.






0.1 Brachypelma vagans


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 10, 2016)

0.1 Neoholothele incei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 17, 2016)

Pissed off Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 25, 2016)

1.0 Monocentropus balfouri



0.1 Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 25, 2016)

Toff202 said:


> 0.1 Heteroscodra maculata





Toff202 said:


> 0.1 Ceratogyrus sanderi



Absolutely stunning specimens! A couple of my favs for sure


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 26, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Absolutely stunning specimens! A couple of my favs for sure


Indeed! Some of my favorite species as well


----------



## Toff202 (Dec 9, 2016)

0.1 Neoholothele incei


----------



## Toff202 (Dec 31, 2016)

The N. incei seems to approve of her new enclosure 


0.1 Avicularia versicolor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Jan 7, 2017)

0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Jan 8, 2017)

0.1 Heteroscodra maculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Jan 15, 2017)

1.0 Neoholothele incei, the first picture is of him in the female's enclosure, the second with his sperm web


----------



## Toff202 (Jan 28, 2017)

1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata






0.1 Ceratogyrus sanderi


----------



## Toff202 (Feb 19, 2017)

0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202 (Mar 5, 2017)

0.1 Pterinochilus chordatus


0.1 Heteroscodra maculata


0.1 Neoholothele incei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Mar 12, 2017)

0.1 Lampropelma sp. "Borneo black"






0.1 Lampropelma nigerrimum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Apr 14, 2017)

0.1 Ceratogyrus sanderi, freshly molted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202 (Apr 19, 2017)

0.1 Pterinochilus murinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Apr 28, 2017)

0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (May 9, 2017)

1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------

